# (Resolved) windows movie maker 2 - movie file not indexed?



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I have a valid .wmv file that I need to put into a movie maker project. It plays fine in media player.

When I attempt to import it into a project, I receive a message, saying that 


> The file C:\Documents and Settings\...\My Videos\russian.wmv is not indexed and cannot be imported.


I have verified that the indexing service is turned on, and even left my computer idle for extended periods, because my settings for the indexing service say that indexing occurs during idle periods.

I have the file set to allow itself to be indexed.

I am not sure whatelse to do. The only other strange behavior which I cannot explain is that fact that when I view my videos folder in thumbnail view, only this .wmv does not get a thumbnail. I am not sure exactly what to do. Any help is appreciated!

----
I am running windows xp home sp1, with all current patches installed...1.9 ghz pentium 4, 512 mb of ram, also logged in under and administrator account.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Even though you say its a valid WMV, if a thumbnail isn't being generated, this usually points to a corrupt or changed format of the file.

Have you made certain that the file actually plays in media player, or whatever you play films in?

Also, you may want to see if this program can determine if its valid. Not sure if it will fully work with WMV:

http://www.divx-digest.com/software/gspot.html

Regards

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

It does play in windows media player, sans sound. But let me say that nothing plays with sound in my media player for an unknown reason, but I don't care. I know the video has sound, and I'll get to why in a second.

The first thing I think might be important is that this .wmv is from a streaming video from a website. I have a program which grabs the the "transfer urls" or whatever the are called that streaming video uses, and then finds the actual file they redirect to, (in this case it was a .wmv, and then just downloads that file to my computer. 

I know the video has sound, because when I watch the stream, it has sound. The funny thing is that it streams with windows media player, and plays sound fine, but when I launch media player standalone, with any file, be it video or music, no sound plays. 

I tried that program you recommended, and it identified the file as an ASF (WMA/WMV) which is correct. I tried the "render" option, as it recommended, and it seemed to like the file. I am wondering if the fact that the file is recognized as a WMV, but still carries a trace of its former life as a video stream, is making windows movie maker poop out. 

I wouldn't even be using movie maker, if my regular video editing program, Sonic Foundry VideoFactory took in WMV's but it doesn't. I just need a way to get this music video on tape for history. 

Any further ideas you can provide are greatly appreciated.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

VideoFactory produces WMV's, its just a shame it won't allow them to be imported. Have you got the latest update for VideoFactory?

VideoFactory Update 1.0

VideoFactory Update 2.0c 

Not sure which version you have.

Well, just looked here, and like you say, waste of time 

http://www.sonicfoundry.com/Products/showproduct.asp?PID=490&FeatureID=4463&FeatureTL=4457

Back to the main program with the problem 

Have a read of this:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&th=5f34bf33e87a5ab5&rnum=2

Does that work?

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I downloaded the program and tried both suggestions in that post. Neither one of them worked, one just "failing to save" and the other running into a "catastrophic error".

Thanks for all your help so far. Tell me what you think about this.

I can get the file to play in windows media player, but without sound. Nothing plays with sound in my media player. I don't know why.

I am thinking maybe if I could nail that down, and fix it, I could use the video out on my video card to get this thing onto a tape.

So, do you have any insight as tohow to solve the problem of no audio? When I try to play video files, I get video and no audio, and when I try to play audio files, I get this error:
<blockquoute>Error ID = 0xC00D11BA, Condition ID = 0x00000000[/QUOTE]
I have veriefied that the volume is not muted in the player, the right card is selected, nothing is muted in the volume controls accessible from the system tray, and nothing is muted in the creative sound control panel. I get sound in every other application, so I am guessing this is an isolated issue.

I would just use another video player to do this, but no other player seems to like the file, except windows media player, but it plays it with no sound.

So anyway, thoughts?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you looked at the volume controls, did you do this:

Options | properties, tick all the boxes, apply and OK.

Then, see if any are muted. Also, make sure that all the balences are in the middle.

Also, have a look at this:

http://www.nwlink.com/~zachd/pss/pss.html#dsound

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I have gotten a bit caught up in some things. I verified all bozes were checked in the volume properties, and tried all the suggestions in that answer, and still nothing. 

If you're out of ideas, is there any way to go backewards in media player versions? I know you can't really uninstall WMP9 w/o going back to a restore point, but that was ages ago, and I don't want to lose all programs and such that I've installed since. 

Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager.

Expand the Sound Video And Game Controller section. Are there any yellow exclamation marks?

Also, lets see what version of the driver you have. Rightclick on your soundcard, and choose Properties, Driver tab.

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

no little yellow exclamation points or other symbols in that section, or any sections. The driver tab reads as follows:

*Driver Provider:* Creative
*Driver Date:* 6/26/2002
*Driver Version:* 5.1.2603.0
*Digital Signer:* Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

What was the name of the Sound card in the Device manager? I see its a Creative, but there are a few about 

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I'm not sure which one is which. I'll just post this picture:










I hope I did that right. I always seem to miss a wicket or something when I do tags on the fly.

I think it is the second one down, SB Live Value (WDM).


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Fraid to say, it didn't work. If you just upload the attachement, thats okay 

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I didn't know you could do this...I guess I need to look at things a but more closely....


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Looking at the Creative site, we have to determine if you have LiveDrvPack installed.

Open Windows Explorer, and navigate to

Windows\System32\Drivers

look for the following 2 files 
- ctaud2k.sys 
- ha10kx2k.sys 

Highlight each file as it is found and right click on the filename; select Properties from the drop-down menu, then click on the Version tab to display the version number. Post these.

eddie


----------



## needhelp6 (May 29, 2003)

I reinstalled the driver, and things are working again! Thanks so much for your help, and sticking with me thru this whole ordeal!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to hear it, I mark this Resolved 

eddie


----------

